# Journey's very first win photo



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely! You look very proud!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Both of you look wonderful! Beautiful pic!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Lovely photo and memento of her first win!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I am trying and we are getting there. I wish I could will myself to not shake! I will post links to video of us in the ring. I knew it was bad, but did not know how bad. This judge was awesome! He told me that instead of listening to fifteen different people telling me fifteen different things, I need one person I listen to, and if she tells me to fall on my nose, roll around the grass, get up and keep going, do it, because SHE is the one I have chosen to listen to. I do need a show mentor, and he suggested who it should be. She is more mature, no nonsense, kind but knows what she is talking about. So, I hope to talk to her next week and see if she'd be interested. She was the first person to come and hug me when Quincy finished and is a lovely soul, so hopefully she will help.

And I am very proud of Journey. She is a rock in the ring. She likes strutting her stuff, and it shows. I had Poodle people and breeders of other breeds coming up to us the three days of the show saying how spectacular she is, how some of them have never fancied Poodles before but this girl takes their breath away...she is a super little girl who just loves this.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I was a nervous mess my first few times in the ring, too. Shaky hands and all. .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I shake and quake even on a great, calm day, so am pretty much spastic when I get uptight. It is getting harder and harder to put on make up, pluck my eyebrows and hold a Poodle tail still!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think all of us on the Forum know that this is only the first of many, many Win photos. With such a glorious girl, I bet you're soon going to get to the point where it's all old hat. Try not to get too bored of winning! :smile:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I think all of us on the Forum know that this is only the first of many, many Win photos. With such a glorious girl, I bet you're soon going to get to the point where it's all old hat. Try not to get too bored of winning! :smile:


Awwww! Thank you so much! It could never get boring for me! I cannot wait until one day we have a Journey baby in the ring and it is winning and in the catalogue it says Breeder: Cherie Perks!


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beauty she is!! It takes practice, practice I agreed with the judge just deal with one person in helping you!


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations and beautiful dog!!!! Im falling more and more in love with red poodles looking at your pictures!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this! Journey looks great and so do you. That judge looks very well put together himself. Terrific choice of colors on you, too! It really sets her coloring off nicely. You'll have to go out and buy several burnt orange and brown combos. LOL Or, she would also look fabulous with a backdrop of deep purple.  

It is so nice that other people are giving you positive feedback on your pretty baby. I remember dragging a boxer I knew wasn't the greatest into the ring years and years ago. There is nothing worse than being embarrassed of the dog you are showing, but you have everything to be proud of on the end of your leash.

PS Did you stomp the grass down so he could see her feet.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats!!! YOu should be very proud, you did it and your little girl is so lovely, you will be in winner's photos many more times to come! I think it's great you're showing lots all at once this month because you're bound to get used to it. One day you will even enjoy it, that's how it was with me  And of course when you WIN, it goes a long way toward making it more fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got a really nice new outfit with a wheat coloured longish skirt with splashes of brown and burnt orange with a burnt orange top! Everything I buy right now is to compliment Journey. My O/C even comes out at the frigging dress shop!

Back in the day, the judges picked up the feet, looked at them, then let them fall naturally. Not any more...and I've got this dog with remarkable feet!!! I could have cried! Oh well...they dig right in to her shoulders and chest which are just as remarkable!

We are not going to be able to finish out the week. We are getting torrential rains here with high probability of rain and lightening at the venue we were to move onto next. So we will enter her in as many outdoor shows as we can fit in, hoping to get me as comfy as possible before we have to move indoors.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous! It's so interesting to look at photos of her any my boy and compare. How old is she now? 6 months? She has such a nice coat!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Journey is absolutely Gorgeous! What a proud Momma you are - and you should be, she is so beautiful! Congratulations!! Hugs and Licks from the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I just got a really nice new outfit with a wheat coloured longish skirt with splashes of brown and burnt orange with a burnt orange top! Everything I buy right now is to compliment Journey. My O/C even comes out at the frigging dress shop!


That's not O/C. That's called strategic planning.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ellyisme said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous! It's so interesting to look at photos of her any my boy and compare. How old is she now? 6 months? She has such a nice coat!


Thanks very much! Yes, she turned 6 months old on August 2nd. Her coat is gorgeous. Very lush and thick.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very pretty! So proud of you for getting this gorgeous baby out there to shine like she deserves!

--Q


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely, it's so exciting seeing breeders getting there dogs out. when is Cayennes first show?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She has had her first shows, a Saturday and a Sunday in Markham, ON. She was entirely traumatized being with a handler, not introduced to the arena, on a table for over four hours, never having been in a situation like that before. So, she has been going to classes, obedience and socialization classes to try to get her over her first experience being a negative one. Deb's oldest son is also learning how to show, because IF she is shown again, it will be with someone she loves at the end of the leash. And if conformation turns out to not be something she is comfortable with, then she will proceed with obedience and/or Rally O, because after graduating from basic obedience, we know she loves doing things with her Mother at the end of the leash. Thanks for asking Keith.

BTW...this thread is about Journey, and has nothing to do with Cayenne, It is also a thread to share her and enjoy seeing the lovely things people have to say about her, not for conflict. But, seems you are on a mission, so have at it. : )


----------

